# 2007 R vision Max light



## Kim (Jul 2, 2014)

We are looking to buy a 2007 R vision Max light and was wondering if anyone has ever owned one or has and remarks on it.  It will be our first camper and my husband is pretty good at looking for signs of water damage and doesn't see any.  Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 2, 2014)

welcome Kim, not knowing anything on your question. I just traded our motor home for a 40' 5th wheel, so I am just learning about it. But someone will come on and hopefully will provide you with some infro


----------



## Blammes75 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Kim, I bought a 2007 R-Vision Trail Lite 21rbh Hybrid last fall and I would advise you to check over the bathroom fixtures carefully, especially the shower/tub. Mine, even with the trailer leveled, the water from the shower runs along the edge of the tub and onto the floor. The tub was not leveled when installed and the drain keeps coming loose from the tub due to not enough support under the tub. Also the outside shower when used, sprays water into the trailer. I know            R-Vision stopped making these and I can see why. I do not think they are built to very high quality standards.
I may just have a lemon but that is my 2 cents worth...... Good luck.


----------

